# Pee pads do or do not?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not use pads as your goal is to have your dog eliminate outside. Have your dog with you or in the crate. Give treats and praise when he goes outside. Think of a command you want to use and say it as soon as he starts going. I use "hurry up". Don't use the word before he goes as he doesn't know what it means yet. That is great that he already understands number 2. I bet he will learn quickly once he has more control.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Agree with everything that CT girl said, and would add that his peeing without warning could be submissive urination - you might want to read up on that as it has nothing to do with housebreaking, and it will take time and different handling to manage it.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Since your ultimate goal is for him to go outside, I also wouldn't use pee pads. Pee pads, in my opinion, should only be used when indoor potty training or if you're gone for long hours and the pup is in a pen.

Restriction is key to potty training. The puppy should go out after every meal and after waking up - even if he's only been snoozing for 5 minutes. Since you're letting him out every hour and he's having accidents, I'd do 30-45 minute breaks. Cash is 21 weeks old and goes about an hour-90 minutes, but he recently just started pooping in the house again so now goes out every 45-60 minutes.

The fastest, cleanest way to train is via crate. I didn't crate train Cash properly at first because I was always home and thought I could multitask and watch him. Not so. After being exhausted while cleaning up after him, I went back to the basics. If I was not sitting on the floor playing with him or watching him sleep, he was in his crate. If I was playing with him, he was on a leash so he couldn't wander off. 

Good luck! Keep calm and be diligent and patience. With some retraining of yourself, your boy will be trained soon enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Be a fanatic about watching him and training will go quickly. Canishe has given some excellent advice. Give your puppy every possibility to succeed and for a while even more frequent potty breaks are a good idea. If you do think your dog is submissively urinating don't correct as it will just get worse. The no warning may be due to no bladder control since he is still a baby. He has been checked by a vet right?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not use nor encourge our puppy people to use pee pads. Once a pup is encouraged to pee in the house, it will be very hard to break them of this.


----------



## djchris (Oct 18, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend the pee pad system... But hey every dog is different. My sister has a yorkie and that bad boy was trained for the pee pad system.. And boy does that guy not want to pee outside! Haha #2 is a different story he does it outside. What I did with my you poodle malayla was right when I woke up, after she ate, and before we went to sleep I said "outside" and waited outside with her till she did her thing even if it took awhile. It was a lot of work and time consuming, but it pays in the long run. Now when she needs to potty or anything she gives me a light tap or a sign. And I say "outside?" She starts hopping and ready to do her business  
Good luck on the training! Oh malayla said good luck too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

